# Einrichten einer VPN Verbindung



## mÖre (12. April 2011)

Hallo
Da ich nun eine 50mbit leitung habe, möchte ich mir einen  kleinen Server zusammenbasteln. Ftp funktioniert schon. DynDns (über  Router) sorgt für Ansprechbarkeit.

Nun versuche ich einen VPN  server aufzustellen. Warum? Wenn ich an PCs mit Webfiltern sitze, möchte  ich gerne über meinen PC aus ins Netz gehen.
Nur Schaffe ich es nicht es einzustellen.

Server ist ein win Server 2008 Standart. Clienten werden XP und Vista (hauptsächlich) sein.

Ich  habe bereits geschafft über den Servermanager und die Rollen den  "Routing und RAS" Dinst zu starten... aber hier hängt es nun.

Ich  habe versucht der Anleitung von Microsoft zu folgen, jedoch bin ich  verwirrt, weil die dort IPs eingeben, die bei mir ja so ganz sicher  nicht vorhanden sind.

Daher suche ich jemanden, der mir irgendwie  unter die Arme greifen kann, weil ich grade nicht weiterkomme. zB wie  ich nun die autentifierung einstellen muss. Scheinbar brauche ich auch  nen Domain-server, oder?! und wie bekomme ich das ganze nun auf den  Clienten zum laufen. Wie bekomm ich es halbwegs (als Heimanwender)  sicher? Etc pp

Router wäre ein Speedport W723V.

Danke  		
Zum Seitenanfang


----------



## grue (13. April 2011)

Ein VPN-Server ist kein Kinderspiel. Nur weil Windows so putzig bunt aussieht und so simpel erscheinende Bedienoberflächen hat, ist das System nicht weniger komplex als andere Betriebssysteme. Diesem Gedankenfehler machen leider viele. Der VPN-Server müßte auch ohne Domäne funktionieren, dann halt mit seiner lokalen Userdatenbank. Microsoft kommt natürlich nicht auf die Idee, daß sich sowas jemand zu Hause hinstellt als StandAlone Server. MS geht davon aus, daß sich ein VPN-Server in einem Unternehmensnetzwerk mit Active Directory befindet.

Die IPs bei MS nehme ich an sind Beispiele, die verdeutlichen sollen, wie das aussehen soll/kann.

Wahrscheinlich ist die erste Hürde schon die IP-Vergabe. An einer Stelle fragt der Konfigurationsassistent, wie du die IPs vergeben willst, automatisch per DHCP oder per eigenem Range. Was hast du dort eingegeben?

Du darfst bei der Authentifizierung auch *nicht* RADIUS wählen, weil du sowas nicht hast.

Fangen wir mit diesen Fragen erst mal an und arbeiten uns dann langsam vor.

Wenn dir das zu kompliziert wird, wäre vielleicht openVPN eine Alternative:

http://openvpn.net/


----------



## mÖre (13. April 2011)

wie gesagt weiß ich grade generell nicht weiter.

Im Grunde möchte einfach nur folgendes: Wenn ich mit meinem Notebook iiiiiiiirgendwo bin, dass ich bei mir ins HEimnetz reinkomme. Sei es, um ihn als PRoxy zu missbrauchen, oder nur auf Daten zuzugreifen (ohne FTP) oder die Druckerfreigabe zu nutzen.
Ich habe natürlich dadurch nur dynamische IPs, zu Hause (Also wo mein "server" steht) habe ich vom Router aus DynDNS am laufen.

Ich hätte mir gedacht, dass ich eben Windoof Server nutze, weil es es eben vorhanden ist (Einst durch Uni bekommen). Aber natürlkich habe ich, wenn es leichter zu konfigurieren ist, kein Problem damit, eine Software zu verwenden- Hauptsache es läuft irgendwie.

Welchen Weg würdest du denn einem nicht-Netzwerk-Pro empfehlen? Doch dann sicherlich die Software, oder?


----------



## grue (13. April 2011)

Zuerst definiere mal präzise, was du vorhast. Welche Daten brauchst du zu welchem Zweck? Und wozu die Druckerfreigabe? Was nützt es dir, aus der Ferne etwas zu drucken, was dann daheim in deinem Drucker liegt?

Da du schon mal die Serverlizenz hast, lassen sich damit eventuell andere Dinge anstellen, die leichter zu bewerkstelligen sind. Z. B. ein Terminalserver. DynDNS hast du ja schon erfolgreich eingerichtet. Du brauchst also nur eine Portweiterleitung im Router auf den Terminalserver machen. Andere Möglichkeit wäre ein IIS mit Webdav für den Dateizugriff und Webprinting. Brauchst du ebenfalls nur eine Portweiterleitung im Router und hätte den Charme, daß du deine Daten einfach herunterladen kannst. Wobei ftp dafür meiner Meinung nach besser geeignet ist, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Mit einem ftp-Client wie FileZilla ist der Datenaustausch jedenfalls ein Kinderspiel. Für den IIS sollte es eigentlich genug Anleitungen im Web geben, vor allem, wie man das Teil sicherheitsmäßig dichtnagelt.

Wegen dem VPN wäre die Softwarelösung wahrscheinlich einfacher für dich. Bei diesem openVPN steht ein öffentlicher Server dazwischen ähnlich wie bei DynDNS, sodaß du nur den Client jeweils konfigurieren mußt. Ich kenne da aber nur das Prinzip, benutzt habe ich das noch nicht. Ich weiß, daß einige Leute das benutzen, um den LAN-Modus mancher Spiele auch über das Internet zu nutzen, z. B. bei Anno 1404.

Die Idee mit dem VPN-Server ist ja nicht verkehrt, zumal du damit an alle Rechner in deinem Netz herankommst, aber die Konfiguration ist eben nicht ganz trivial.


----------



## mÖre (13. April 2011)

ja gut, FTP läuft ja auch schon, nur mitunter finde ich bei einigen Stellen eine normale "Netzwerkfreigabe" besser als dort zB ftp zu benutzen. zB arbeite ich sehr viel mit Bildern... Fotograf eben. und über die Dateifreigabe ist es ja dann zB auch möglich, dass ich direkt Bilder an entfernter Quelle anschauen kann, ohne erst die Datei expliziet runterladen zu müssen. Oder sei es auch nur die Miniaturansichten.
Druckerfreigabe deswegen, dass ich halt wirklich wenn ich weiß, dass ich eh in ein paar Stunden/Tagen zu hause bin, ich einfach abschicken kann und sofort in der Hand habe, wenn ich zu hause bin. Ich muss nicht erst das (zB) Notebook starten, suchen, drucken, warten. Oder was ich auch schon öfter hatte, dass ich etwas gedruckt brauche, was jemand anderes mir schickt. So kann sich dieser ins Netz einwählen, und direkt ausdrucken. Dann hab ich es halt nicht digital, sondern kann es direkt in der Hand halten.... sowas halt

Aber das Hauptaugenmerk ist halt, dass ich webfilter etc umgehen kann. zB ist es derzeit auf Arbeit so, dass, warum auch immer, Wikipedia und google (außer der .de) gesperrt sind.... was natürlich beim Recherchieren und Informationen raussuchen wirklich extrem hilfreich ist. (Von einigen "sozialen" Netzwerken mal zu schweigen  )
Sicherlich könnt ich dazu einfach nen Proxy nehmen, aber über VPN ist es ja auch möglich und somit könnt ich bestimmt einiges mit nur einer Klappe schlagen... denke ICH zumindest 

Zudem sind natürlich auch nicht wenige Daten in unserem WG Netzwerk vorhanden, somit könnt ich auch von überall auf die PCs der anderer hier zugreifen, sei es wegen Datein austauschen (die wollen kein FTP oder sowas aufbauen) oder einfach nur wenn es Probleme gibt.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es doch ne Menge Arbeit erspart, als jedes mal noch IPs oder sowas austauschen zu müssen und entsprechend ne FW umzustellen oder sowas.

in naher Zukunft habe ich halt geplant, dass ich nen eigenen PC ins Netzwerk hier aufstelle, der halt mein Datenbunker wird.... dort kommt dann vermutlich das Server drauf, und der PC an dem ich jetzt sitze, wird wieder n Arbeitsrechner, der eben nicht noch für ftp etc missbraucht wird. Soweit zumindest das, wie ich es mir ohne wirkliche Netzwerkkenntisse vorstelle


----------



## midnight (13. April 2011)

VPN in allen Ehren, aber das musst du auf den Clients dann auch einrichten. Und mal ehrlich, wenn ihr Webfilter in der Firma habt, dann wird da jemand die Rechte so gesetzt haben, dass eigene VPN-Verbindungen nicht möglich sind.


----------



## grue (14. April 2011)

mÖre schrieb:


> ja gut, FTP läuft ja auch schon, nur mitunter finde ich bei einigen Stellen eine normale "Netzwerkfreigabe" besser als dort zB ftp zu benutzen. zB arbeite ich sehr viel mit Bildern... Fotograf eben. und über die Dateifreigabe ist es ja dann zB auch möglich, dass ich direkt Bilder an entfernter Quelle anschauen kann, ohne erst die Datei expliziet runterladen zu müssen. Oder sei es auch nur die Miniaturansichten.



Was für einen Client benutzt du? Ich rate nicht ohne Grund zu einem dedizierten FTP-Client wie FileZilla. Rechte Maustaste auf das Bild, Ansehen -> fertig. Daran soll es nun wirklich nicht scheitern.




> Druckerfreigabe deswegen, dass ich halt wirklich wenn ich weiß, dass ich eh in ein paar Stunden/Tagen zu hause bin, ich einfach abschicken kann und sofort in der Hand habe, wenn ich zu hause bin. Ich muss nicht erst das (zB) Notebook starten, suchen, drucken, warten. Oder was ich auch schon öfter hatte, dass ich etwas gedruckt brauche, was jemand anderes mir schickt. So kann sich dieser ins Netz einwählen, und direkt ausdrucken. Dann hab ich es halt nicht digital, sondern kann es direkt in der Hand halten.... sowas halt



Wenn du ohnehin einen IIS laufen hast, versuche es mal mit Webprinting. Wenn du einen Netzwerkdrucker hast, kann es auch sein, daß dieser das von Hause aus beherrscht, mußt du im Handbuch nachlesen. Dann ist eine entsprechende Portweiterleitung im Router nötig.



> Aber das Hauptaugenmerk ist halt, dass ich webfilter etc umgehen kann. zB ist es derzeit auf Arbeit so, dass, warum auch immer, Wikipedia und google (außer der .de) gesperrt sind....



Das Umgehen solcher Sperren kann dich den Arbeitsplatz kosten.

Was du sonst vorhast, setzt tiefergehende Netzwerkkenntnisse voraus. Tatsächlich würde ein VPN das Problem lösen, da der Client dann Teil des heimischen Netzwerks wird. Dein Arbeitgeber wird aber nicht begeistert sein, wenn du einen Firmenrechner in ein privates Netz einklinkst, über dessen Sicherheitsstatus den Admins nichts bekannt ist und das daher als potentielle Gefahr angesehen werden muß. Wenn das jemand entdeckt, kann das massiven Ärger für dich bedeuten. falls ich da jetzt was mißverstanden habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Für die Remotehilfe gibt es Tools wie Netviewer oder Teamviewer, da braucht man kein VPN für.

Insgesamt würde ich bei so einer umfangreichen Freigabe von privaten Ressourcen (Dateien, Drucker) über das Internet mir gründlich Gedanken über die Sicherheit machen. Jede Zugriffsmöglichkeit ist ein Loch in deiner Firewall und damit ein potentielles Tor für Angreifer. Und davon gibt es genug, die nur so aus Spielerei Unheil stiften.


----------

